# не прав или неправ?



## gvozd

Достало меня это слитное/раздельное написание частицы не. Я был уверен, что не прав всегда пишется раздельно, потому что краткое прилагательное прав не употребляется в полной форме. Аналогичные примеры: не рад, не готов, не горазд, не должен. И вдруг натыкаюсь вот на это. См. вопрос №205570
Ничего не понимаю. Разве краткое прилагательное прав употребляется в полной форме? Я правый, а ты нет?


----------



## Maroseika

Наше дело правое, наше дело право. Получается, что существуют обе формы.
Но вообще-то правило про _не _с прилагательными сложнее (пар. 66, прим. к п. 8): надо учитывать, утверждается ли отрицательный признак (слитно) или отрицается положительный (раздельно).


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Наше дело правое, наше дело право



Нет, простите. Полное правило звучит так: не с краткими прилагательными пишется раздельно, если они не употребляются в полной форме, либо их полная форма имеет *другое значение*. Я не совсем уверен насчет значения приведенной Вами фразы, это во-первых. Во-вторых, зачем уходить в сторону от фразы, интересующей конкретно меня? Вам представляется возможным перл: "Ты совершенно правый в этом случае"?


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Maroseika and Everyone. Do you feel that these would be definite and indefinite adjectives, respectively as well. It is a little bit out of topic, but I am really intrigued by those things. Would you say their function is as such. Still in modern Russian.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Нет, простите. Полное правило звучит так: не с краткими прилагательными пишется раздельно, если они не употребляются в полной форме, либо их полная форма имеет *другое значение*. Я не совсем уверен насчет значения приведенной Вами фразы, это во-первых.


Я имел в виду, что даже если полная форма прилагательного "прав" существует, то с _не _она все равно может писаться раздельно:
- Борис, ты неправ! (ты ошибаешься).
- Борис, ты не прав! (прав не ты).




> Во-вторых, зачем уходить в сторону от фразы, интересующей конкретно меня? Вам представляется возможным перл: "Ты совершенно правый в этом случае"?


Откуда же мне знать, что за фразу вы имеете в виду? Это, правда, понятно из вопроса на Грамоте, но я, каюсь, по вашей ссылке не ходил. Конечно, в таком значении прилагательное имеет только краткую форму (и еще полную в творительном падеже).
Однако _неправ _ можно рассматривать не как частицу _не _с кратким прилагательным _прав_, а как краткую форму прилагательного _неправый_, которое означает как несправедливый, так и ошибочный. Если исходить из того, что прилагательного _правый _в значении "ошибочный" не существует, то _неправый _подпадает под п. 1 пар. 66: "Пишутся слитно с не имена прилагательные, которые не употребляются без не".
Впрочем, я согласен, что тут налицо коллизия с п. 8, согласно которому "пишутся раздельно с не краткие прилагательные, которые не употребляются в полной форме или имеют в полной форме иное значение". Возможно, именно поэтому в более современном справочнике Лопатина правило сформулировано проще: "Отрицание не пишется раздельно ... с прилагательными, употребляющимися только в краткой форме", то есть критерий "в данном значении" не учитывается (хотя смущает пример с "должен").
Думаю, что при таких обстоятельствах чаша весов склоняется в пользу допустимости слитного написания.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Maroseika and Everyone. Do you feel that these would be definite and indefinite adjectives, respectively as well. It is a little bit out of topic, but I am really intrigued by those things. Would you say their function is as such. Still in modern Russian.



As far as I know there is no such a category in Russian as definiteness of adjectives. Maybe you mean relative and qualitative adjectives? They are both qualitative, I guess.


----------



## LilianaB

No, this is exactly what I mean. This might be just an archaic category in most Slavic languages; this is why I am trying to find out, if they still exist in any Slavic languages, or whether they have ever existed in individual languages. Don't worry about it too much. Thank you.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Однако _неправ _можно рассматривать не как частицу _не _с кратким прилагательным _прав_, а как краткую форму прилагательного _неправый_, которое означает как несправедливый, так и ошибочный.



А, вот где собака зарыта... Спасибо!





Maroseika said:


> "Отрицание не пишется раздельно ... с прилагательными, употребляющимися только в краткой форме", то есть критерий "в данном значении" не учитывается (хотя смущает пример с "должен").



Интересно, на каком основании упростили? Пример с "должен" идеально подходит под старое правило. Должен - обязан, должный - приличествующий, подходящий.


----------



## ahvalj

LilianaB said:


> No, this is exactly what I mean. This might be just an archaic category in most Slavic languages; this is why I am trying to find out, if they still exist in any Slavic languages, or whether they have ever existed in individual languages. Don't worry about it too much. Thank you.


I had a related comment here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2267252 , post # 10. I have reread it, a little clumsy, but the idea is correct


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Интересно, на каком основании упростили?


Так одной из целей Лопатина  и его Орфографической комиссии как раз и было упрощение и упорядочивание правил. К сожалению, провести работу в запланированном объеме им не дали. Пока.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Ahvalj. So, do you think that the short forms would correspond to the archaic indefinite adjectives, whereas the long forms had a function of definite adjectives, originally. In Baltic languages the long forms correspond to definite adjectives.


----------



## ahvalj

LilianaB said:


> Thank you, Ahvalj. So, do you think that the short forms would correspond to the archaic indefinite adjectives, whereas the long forms had a function of definite adjectives, originally. In Baltic languages the long forms correspond to definite adjectives.


Yes, only this is not my own research but a common place. In both Old Slavonic and Old Russian the functional distribution between simple and compound forms is usually still pretty transparent.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you.


----------



## morzh

I think, it is:

- Вы неправы! Это - ямб, а не хорей!
- Ты неправ, Вася! (после упадения гаечного ключа на голову со столба).

При противопоставлении будет "Не прав".

Однако примера с противопоставлением я придумать не могу, и, кажется, не только я один.

В справочной службе  русского языка есть только один пример, в котором они говорят о "предпочтительности" раздельного варианта при правильности обоих: там есть намек на противопоставление. - "Прав или не прав? " в одном предложении.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Однако примера с противопоставлением я придумать не могу, и, кажется, не только я один.



Ты лев, а не прав.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Ты лев, а не прав.



You forgot the smiling face


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> - Вы неправы! Это - ямб, а не хорей!
> - Ты неправ, Вася! (после упадения гаечного ключа на голову со столба).
> 
> При противопоставлении будет "Не прав".
> 
> Однако примера с противопоставлением я придумать не могу, и, кажется, не только я один.
> 
> В справочной службе русского языка есть только один пример, в котором они говорят о "предпочтительности" раздельного варианта при правильности обоих: там есть намек на противопоставление. - "Прав или не прав? " в одном предложении.



По-моему, первую из приведенных Вами фраз можно вывернуть с точностью до наоборот, приписав наличие противопоставления.
- Вы не правы (а заблуждаетесь)! Это - ямб, а не хорей!


----------



## morzh

Правила на этот счет размыты: существительные и прилагательные пишутся раздельно, если есть подразумеваемое противопоставление, но есть ли оно - это, как говорится, "в глазах смотрящего".

Что же до "неправ", 

То вот ответы "Грамоты": (вполне в духе сказанного выше - противопоставление - в мозгу пишущего)

Вопрос № 205570 
пожалуйста, подскажите, как правильно: Если он так подумает, то будет  (не)прав. Слитно или раздельно - не прав или неправ? Иванова Светлана
Ответ справочной службы русского языка 
Корректны оба варианта, раздельно - при противопоставлении.


Добрый день, пожалуйста, если возможно, ответьте срочно: прав или неправ (не прав) одновременно? Спасибо_Чапина Елена Константиновна_​*Ответ справочной службы русского языка*Предпочтительно раздельное написание.​


----------



## ahvalj

Представьте себе язык, где отрицательная частица и отрицательная приставка различаются — скажем, "not" и "un-". Представьте себе, что это "un-" может прибавляться к любому прилагательному. Теперь просто каждый раз при письме задумывайтесь, имеете ли вы в виду "not right" или же "unright". В первом случае выбирайте раздельное написание, во втором — слитное. При обоих возможных вариантах руководствуйтесь тем, что "unright" выражает отрицание как присущее предмету качество, а "not right" — как преходящее состояние.


----------



## ahvalj

Кстати, хорошо бы иметь по две отрицательных частицы и приставки — одну пару для простого отрицания, а вторую — для противопоставления («неправ=не прав»/«неправ=ошибочен»).


----------



## ahvalj

ahvalj said:


> Представьте себе язык, где отрицательная частица и отрицательная приставка различаются — скажем, "not" и "un-". Представьте себе, что это "un-" может прибавляться к любому прилагательному. Теперь просто каждый раз при письме задумывайтесь, имеете ли вы в виду "not right" или же "unright". В первом случае выбирайте раздельное написание, во втором — слитное. При обоих возможных вариантах руководствуйтесь тем, что "unright" выражает отрицание как присущее предмету качество, а "not right" — как преходящее состояние.


Ещё вариант, без иностранщины. Подставляйте глагол «быть». Если «не» стоит после глагола — отрицается предикат — пишите слитно («ты еси неправ»), если перед — отрицается подразумеваемый глагол — пишите раздельно («ты не еси прав»).


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> По-моему, первую из приведенных Вами фраз можно вывернуть с точностью до наоборот, приписав наличие противопоставления.
> - Вы не правы (а заблуждаетесь)! Это - ямб, а не хорей!


Так именно в этом и состоит правило: смысл вкладывает автор. Великолепная отмазка для экзаменационных сочинений.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Представьте себе язык, где отрицательная частица и отрицательная приставка различаются — скажем, "not" и "un-". Представьте себе, что это "un-" может прибавляться к любому прилагательному. Теперь просто каждый раз при письме задумывайтесь, имеете ли вы в виду "not right" или же "unright". В первом случае выбирайте раздельное написание, во втором — слитное. При обоих возможных вариантах руководствуйтесь тем, что "unright" выражает отрицание как присущее предмету качество, а "not right" — как преходящее состояние.



Это не объясняет, как быть при отсутствии полной формы прилагательного в данном значении.


----------



## Explorer41

ahvalj said:


> Ещё вариант, без иностранщины. Подставляйте глагол «быть». Если «не» стоит после глагола — отрицается предикат — пишите слитно («ты еси неправ»), если перед — отрицается подразумеваемый глагол — пишите раздельно («ты не еси прав»).



Если совсем без иностранщины, то можно сравнивать фразу с ней же в прошедшем времени: "Борис, ты не был прав!" - "Борис, ты не прав!".



ahvalj said:


> Кстати, хорошо бы иметь по две отрицательных частицы и приставки — одну пару для простого отрицания, а вторую — для противопоставления («неправ=не прав»/«неправ=ошибочен»).



Хорошо *бы * . Как много есть отличных гаджетов... но все -- не наши!


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Хорошо *бы * . Как много есть отличных гаджетов... но все -- не наши!



Not only gadgets, but even doohickeys are not ours either.


----------

